

Ask HN: Feedback on WindyCitizen.com - Social News for Chicago - brandnewlow
http://www.windycitizen.com

======
ieatpaste
a couple comments: \- had a connection error the first time I tried connecting
(worked on refresh) \- good job on community (toplist, latest comments, and
prominent links to blogs work well) \- a submit story form should be on the
first page \- registration should be optional to submit story (spam shouldn't
be an issue since they'll be voted down by registered voters) \- not sure how
you're algorithm works since a 6 vote was under a 3 vote \- hard to find
information that interests me (hot tags list? articles divided into
categories?)

hope that helps.

~~~
brandnewlow
Thanks. It does.

Algo works on radioactive decay a la Reddit and HN.

Anonymous submissions are very possible. Ok.

Where would you stick the story form? At the top of the list of most popular
stories, like how FB has the form at the top of the profile page newsfeed?

~~~
ieatpaste
i would actually put it to the top of the right column: the news stories are
the most important, so you don't the submit form to get in the way.

